# New Holland TV6070



## Tahoe Workz

Anyone use this beast for snow removal? Would like a review...


----------



## JD Dave

If your going to blow alot of snow they are a great unit. I have close freinds that have 4 of them and they love them.


----------



## powerjoke

i have some newhollands and tehy have proven to be a little troublesome.

the TV's are expensive, but my next tractor will probably be one 

PJ


----------



## SD-Dave

I love the TV concept...I just wish that they would build different size units. The current unit is too large for property maintenance and too small (HP specifically) for tillage farming etc. 

If they came up with the same unit at about 80 hp/pto power with a overall size about 75% of the chassis size it is now....that would be perfect for snow removal property maintenance etc.

Here's hoping....


----------



## JD Dave

SD-Dave;586987 said:


> I love the TV concept...I just wish that they would build different size units. The current unit is too large for property maintenance and too small (HP specifically) for tillage farming etc.
> 
> If they came up with the same unit at about 80 hp/pto power with a overall size about 75% of the chassis size it is now....that would be perfect for snow removal property maintenance etc.
> 
> Here's hoping....


The older 276's were like that, we had one but didn't like it.


----------



## Peterbilt

I looked at a 9030, but then remembered how many of them caught fire.

J.


----------



## powerjoke

i think all the bi-directiona's are hydro's arent they? there is a lot of hp loss due to a hydrostat.

Deere's IVT is the neetest thing i thik i have herd of for a while  

PJ


----------



## JD Dave

powerjoke;587314 said:


> i think all the bi-directiona's are hydro's arent they? there is a lot of hp loss due to a hydrostat.
> 
> Deere's IVT is the neetest thing i thik i have herd of for a while
> 
> PJ


Yep right again PJ. That's why they have a slower road speed, so the guy from New Holland told me. IVT is really good but expensive. CNH just brought out CVT so you can buy one in your color.


----------



## powerjoke

JD Dave;587316 said:


> CNH just brought out CVT so you can buy one in your color.


:EEK: i havent herd that  it's about time.....i thought i was going to have to have a green one.....wheew saved by the bell lol

funny thing about that is, i contacted the Agco dealer for price on a new one with the CVT, 'cause i cant afford the DEERE .

years ago i ordered a 6420 (JD) with IVT, floating axle, floating cab etc. and the IVT was a $15 k option :EEK: lol i think the cab was $3500 and the axle was $8500?

my 6010 (NH) the auto shifter was $1500 the floating axle (terraglide) was $3500 and the suspended cab was like $1200 but they are not near as complex as the 6420 so it is not quite as good.

PJ


----------



## JD Dave

powerjoke;587405 said:


> :EEK: i havent herd that  it's about time.....i thought i was going to have to have a green one.....wheew saved by the bell lol
> 
> funny thing about that is, i contacted the Agco dealer for price on a new one with the CVT, 'cause i cant afford the DEERE .
> 
> years ago i ordered a 6420 (JD) with IVT, floating axle, floating cab etc. and the IVT was a $15 k option :EEK: lol i think the cab was $3500 and the axle was $8500?
> 
> my 6010 (NH) the auto shifter was $1500 the floating axle (terraglide) was $3500 and the suspended cab was like $1200 but they are not near as complex as the 6420 so it is not quite as good.
> 
> PJ


The IVT is about 6k now, we had suspended axles and cabs on our CNH tractors also but we can't afford it on the Deere's. We don't have any tractors with IVT either, I can't see how 6k can make me more money.


----------



## SD-Dave

JD Dave;587008 said:


> The older 276's were like that, we had one but didn't like it.


Never saw one them....just like the versatile both end concept, multi-PTO's etc. but really is a little large for my commerical applications, heavy too. Dealers around here complain that it isn't large/powerful enough for tillage so they are a hard sell. Seems like NH would have a easier time if the split the difference and built a larger and smaller one.

Just my two cents....


----------



## JD Dave

SD-Dave;587826 said:


> Never saw one them....just like the versatile both end concept, multi-PTO's etc. but really is a little large for my commerical applications, heavy too.  Dealers around here complain that it isn't large/powerful enough for tillage so they are a hard sell. Seems like NH would have a easier time if the split the difference and built a larger and smaller one.
> 
> Just my two cents....


They came in 2 sizes, 276 and a 256, They were much smaller, actually New Holland bought them from Versatile and they use to be red, yellow and black. The same unit in a New Holland was a 9030.


----------



## mmaddox

*TV's*

When they went to the TV's with the Basilton engines, power was no longer a problem, they can be cranked without much work. The early Ford and Cummins engines we short on power, not the fault of the engine, but the choice of engine. The newest model with the Iveco power plant is likely to be a little short as well. The issue becomes the transfer of the power to the ground, hydrostats tend to suck quite a bit of power. But they also provide a bunch of advantages. Just like skid steers. The TV's really shine in forward/backwards operations as in loader work, or those that need quick and easy changes in speed. Couple this with PTO work and they are really slick. In other cases, they are far from the best. The key is match the equipment to your needs. The are great in the correct application, in others they are poor.


----------



## 3bladz

I just had a friend trade his old red versitile bisexual for one of the new TVs. He had a lot of trouble with the old one, trying to push snow was too much for it. Broke the loader several times and broke the centers out of the wheels too. Their main use for it is on the farm. Feeding livestock, running auger and haying. We'll see if they bring it out for snow removal.


----------



## blowerman

I just added a TV 145 this year. Spent the last two looking at them and finally decided to buy one. Very maneuverable, fast, and solid with no problems so far. Ok so whats the problem: expensive? Great machine if you can afford one. To be honest, I think F550's are a big waste of money, the NH Bi-directional was cheap in relation to what you can do with it. But thats my opinion.


----------



## JD Dave

blowerman;665952 said:


> I just added a TV 145 this year. Spent the last two looking at them and finally decided to buy one. Very maneuverable, fast, and solid with no problems so far. Ok so whats the problem: expensive? Great machine if you can afford one. To be honest, I think F550's are a big waste of money, the NH Bi-directional was cheap in relation to what you can do with it. But thats my opinion.


Blowerman I have freinds that have 2 TV 140's and 2 276's. Theey have been running 19 ft power angle blades on 2 of them and a hydraulic foldinf 24ft Daniel's on 1 of the TV's. They have loaders for them but the blades fit on where the loader would mount, They have ove 4000 hours on the TV's and over 10k on the 276's.


----------



## blowerman

JD Dave;666025 said:


> Blowerman I have freinds that have 2 TV 140's and 2 276's. Theey have been running 19 ft power angle blades on 2 of them and a hydraulic foldinf 24ft Daniel's on 1 of the TV's. They have loaders for them but the blades fit on where the loader would mount, They have ove 4000 hours on the TV's and over 10k on the 276's.


Looks like my 145 is overkill for the 12 ft. pusher. But save the opinions: I use it for both pushing on larger lots as well as condo driveways. Amazing how the pull back works for little 2 car drives. Love the visibility and comfort of the cab.


----------



## Tahoe Workz

blowerman;665952 said:


> I just added a TV 145 this year. Spent the last two looking at them and finally decided to buy one. Very maneuverable, fast, and solid with no problems so far. Ok so whats the problem: expensive? Great machine if you can afford one. To be honest, I think F550's are a big waste of money, the NH Bi-directional was cheap in relation to what you can do with it. But thats my opinion.


So Blowerman- Curious why you aren't running a blower on this TV? I have found blowing snow is much faster and leaves a cleaner finish with no large snow storage piles. You also save time because stacking is not needed.


----------



## JD Dave

blowerman;666096 said:


> Looks like my 145 is overkill for the 12 ft. pusher. But save the opinions: I use it for both pushing on larger lots as well as condo driveways. Amazing how the pull back works for little 2 car drives. Love the visibility and comfort of the cab.


We actually run alot of 12 ft pushers, our tractors can push more but 12 ft's fit everywhere and most people can run a 12 ft without problems, but you don't want my opinion so sorry. I was telling you about my freinds TV's to show you how they stand up not to advise you on what size of pusher to run.


----------



## blowerman

JD Dave;675994 said:


> We actually run alot of 12 ft pushers, our tractors can push more but 12 ft's fit everywhere and most people can run a 12 ft without problems, but you don't want my opinion so sorry. I was telling you about my freinds TV's to show you how they stand up not to advise you on what size of pusher to run.


Oh dave, I didn't mean it that way. Since I posted that last week, can't remember why I gave the snarky response. Maybe I was just trying to avoid a discussion on "my trucks bigger than your". I'd agree with you, the 12ft. pushers are ideal and do fit about anywhere you need to go.

As to the response for Tahoe Workz, I am going to be putting a blower on it. Those to the north of us (canada) seem to make some of the best blowers our there, however unlike a 21" Toro at Lowes or Home depot, it has taken awhile to get my blower built and delivered. Pronovost as of Friday said it's finished and should be shipped this week. Then I'll put on the PXPL 92-98. With what this thing cost me, it better rock!


----------



## Tractor Plower

The bi-directionals are good machines, excellent for snow work as they are very versatile. I would stay away from a TV140, all others seem to be good machines, older or newer. The only draw back is they aren't that heavy from what i've found. 

JD- IVT and CVT are to save money, not just make it. An 8430 (250 PTO)with IVT uses less fuel than a 8120 (180 PTO) PST while accomplishing more work, they also make an unbeatable buggy tractor. There would be no advantage for snow removal as far as i can see, unless you are blowing snow. 

-Mike


----------



## Dodge2

How much do they cost? They look like a great idea.


----------



## JD Dave

Dodge2;688084 said:


> How much do they cost? They look like a great idea.


100-115k CAD with a loader.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

tahoe, the bi-directional work great. our neighbor has one with a snow blower and he does everything on his farm with it, leaves the loader off. He used to have the loader on and the blower on the nose end of the unit, then decided he never used the loader. lol Our city has one too with a self powered blower, long reach ditch mower, broom, blade, and a loader. they have only had one break down in 4 years and that was last year with the blower unit, they threw on the loader and the huge snow bucket they had made to load the dumps along with a payloader. JUST BUY ONE lol


----------



## blowerman

JD Dave;688088 said:


> 100-115k CAD with a loader.


Sounds about right. I've looked into a new TV6070 and was told $110 range, USD


----------



## KAG

*Great Looking Machine*

Looks like a great machine. Expensive but nice.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Tahoe:
Check out this guys bi-directional, he has the pronovost blower for it with pics and vids. looks like a darn good investement!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71325


----------



## caranci bros.

*tv6070*

The City of Toronto has contracted 17 of these units in 7 year contracts starting this year.The tractors due have some minor problems but no more than any other make. My company has 3 units and they work great. With Pronovost 1020 blowers they can fill triaxle dump truck in 2 minutes. We also use a variable width plow ( 10 ft to 17 ft ) that has hydrualic end gates that both turn 30 degrees each way and go up and down. The visibilty for the operator is great and the tractor is very versatile.


----------



## miniwarehousing

caranci bros.;738953 said:


> The City of Toronto has contracted 17 of these units in 7 year contracts starting this year.The tractors due have some minor problems but no more than any other make. My company has 3 units and they work great. With Pronovost 1020 blowers they can fill triaxle dump truck in 2 minutes. We also use a variable width plow ( 10 ft to 17 ft ) that has hydrualic end gates that both turn 30 degrees each way and go up and down. The visibilty for the operator is great and the tractor is very versatile.


What make is the plow that you use? I've taken a look at the HLA Snowwing, but am interested to see what yours is.
Thanks


----------



## lawnproslawncar

It's a Grouser. it does not trip though


----------



## bubba11

lawnproslawncar;1236736 said:


> It's a Grouser. it does not trip though


wrong thread, i believe the ones that they are using are made by Machinability


----------

